# Ore car?



## skypup (Apr 15, 2008)

Ore Car


I had plans from a 1995 Garden Railways issue for an ore car which I scratch built. Does anyone know where I obtain a set again? Sidestreet banner works doesn't seem to have an active order link. Thanks.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

GR probably has them online. 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By skypup on 06 Apr 2013 08:26 AM 
Ore Car

I had plans from a 1995 Garden Railways issue for an ore car which I scratch built. Does anyone know where I obtain a 
set again? Sidestreet banner works doesn't seem to have an active order link. Thanks.
Just checked the Sidestreet Bannerworks web site and found the Plan Set you mentioned to be listed in bold, indicating that that plan set is still available.

Plan Set # 17 - G-Scale Ore Car - Feb. 1995[/b]

Sidestreet Bannerworks - Plan Set Ordering Informantion Page[/b]


----------

